# Major difference between V2 & V3?



## SadikYP

I'm currently looking for my first Espresso machine.

The Gaggia Classic is rather tempting (primarily due to it's price), but I think I will most probably end up upgrading within six months or so of ownership.

The Rancilio Silvia seems like a slightly better machine, but the extra outlay seems a little excessive, but I'm happy to pay the extra for a reliable machine.

I have two options with regards the Silvia:

1) Buy a new Silvia V3 (£420-440)

2) Buy a used Silvia V1/V2 (£???. How much are these worth?)

A friend of mine has an old V2 that is currently not working, he says it needs a new heating element, wants me to make him an offer. What should I be offering?

Is there a major difference/improvement in design and quality between the 3 versions?

I have also considered the Francino Cherub, it would cost me approx £730 with my neighbor's staff discount @ John Lewis.

Are there any other machines I should be looking @?

Any and all advice is welcome


----------



## mike 100

As a Silvia owner I am somewhat biased! But they are a good workhorse of a machine, check out Gail & Kats video's at http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com they do a review of the V3 Silvia, which may be of help to you, I think a lot of the changes may well be cosmetic though.Worth checking out the for sale section on here, might find a bargain!

And welcome to the forum


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The fact the Silvia is on its third version shows that Rancilio doesn't believe in sitting on its laurels and it's the only domestic machine they make in an otherwise totally commercial output. It may be more expensive than the Gaggia Classic but is much more capable. There are plenty of V3s coming up second hand £250-£300 which makes a good buy and will provide good service and, when dialled in, superb shots.


----------



## forzajuve

There is not a massive difference between a Classic and Silvia although the Silvia is the better machine, the price difference is so much it is a no brainer new for new. However a second hand Silvia for £200 may be worth the comparison to a new Classic. If you are considering a purchase at £730 then you really need to know your budget. There is a second hand Expobar dual boiler on here for that which blows these out of the water and could keep you satisfied for life.


----------



## painty

It's a subject for heated debate here at this price range









The Cherub and Heavenly are *much *more capable machines than Silvia and can be got new for significantly less than JL's price, e.g.

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/cherub.html

Or a secondhand example in good condition should be obtainable for well under £400, e.g. £372 for this immaculate 2009 all-stainless example:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/espresso-coffee-machine-fracino-/290918123809

Silvia is fine for one person, requiring a bit of temperature surfing and just a short delay while waiting for steam. Okay for two people if you don't want too many drinks in quick succession. Unsatisfactory for any greater demand than that.

Cherub/Heavenly can cope with near-continuous drinks making, including concurrent brewing and steaming.

V2 Silvias will be between seven and ten years old, but due to the general lack of knowledge about them, go for IMHO excessive prices on eBay. They really require modifications to be user friendly.

It's interesting that Seattle coffee said on the video that there is no difference between V2 and V3 since in fact the two key parameters of brew temperature and pressure were greatly improved with V3 - just goes to show you can't take anything at face value on the internet. V3 also has the improved ball-jointed steam wand, though the V2 one is fully functional too.

V3s are up to seven years old and should work well without having to change anything, just using temperature surfing techniques. V3s do have a more tacky/plasticky appearance (IMO), and the group cover is actually chromed plastic rather than the true stainless steel of the old versions. I'd agree that £200 for a newer V3 in A1 condition would be a good buy.


----------



## SadikYP

I've just spent the best part of my day researching (I'm working from home, Really, Honest)

I Have concluded that a used Cherub or Heavenly are the right choice for me for now.

But I may get impatient and end up buying new.

Prices seem competitive:

http://fracinoshop.com/category/espresso/

Are the internals of the two models the same besides the tank sizes?

I'm kicking myself that I missed that Cherub on eBay.

If anybody finds something similar please, please PM me.


----------



## Olliehulla

myespresso.co.uk sell the V3 for £369 IIRC


----------



## 4515

I bought a Cherub from Peter at Espresso Underground and it was significantly cheaper than the price listed on Fracinos website. It doesnt seem to be listed on his web site but its worth giving him a call if you are interested in a Cherub.

I'm really pleased with my machine. It wont win any beauty competitions but it is capable of delivering coffee beyond my limitations.

Also consider your budget for a grinder. I'm about to replace mine if a bulk buy deal that Shrink is organising comes off. I rushed in and initially bought a machine that wasnt suited to my needs - single boiler and weak steam. I make cappuccinos for the wife and this was a chore before I bought the Cherub.


----------



## SadikYP

I have had a look at Espresso Underground, the Cherub and the Heavenly are actually cheaper at fracinoshop.com.

The Piccino is cheaper @ Espresso Underground.

Am I correct in understanding that the Piccino is a Dual Boiler? Would this not be the better buy?

As for grinder, I have already acquired a used mignon from a friend (swap for a box of Cuban Cigars)


----------

